# Tempo instável no Continente (13 a 16 de Março de 2011)



## Marcos André (13 Mar 2011 às 16:59)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2011*

Grande e escuro agaceiro a oeste de Barrô






estão 15ºC
vento fraco
2002hPa
0mm


----------



## Marcos André (13 Mar 2011 às 18:02)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2011*

parece que muita chuva esta para breve





pressão baixou para 1001hPa
e a temp também: 13ºC


----------



## GonçaloMPB (13 Mar 2011 às 18:08)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março de 2011*

Troveja muito forte a norte de Évora (Bacelo).

E deixo aqui um vídeo que fiz ontem à tarde, nos últimos anos o granizo até tinha sido raro, mas este ano não perdoou e ontem durante a tarde caiu mais uma granizada!!!
Reparem no filme que fiz aqui na janela:

 Ai o meu carrinho.


----------



## dpaes (13 Mar 2011 às 18:19)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março de 2011*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mar 2011 às 18:30)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2011*

Foto de há 5 minutos perto de Loures.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 19:03)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março de 2011*

V.R.S.A.

O ceu intimida por aqui... a ver vamos o que lá vem!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Mar 2011 às 19:22)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março de 2011*

Évora:
Por aqui e num espaço de 30 minutos ficamos com 18mm, onde 9.5 mm foram em apenas 10 minutos.
A temperatura caio os 12ºC para os 7.6ºC, agora estão 8ºC.

Aqui estão algumas das fotos que tirei:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 19:42)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março de 2011*

V.R.S.A.

As tampas de esgotos já querem saltar 
... 






aqui fica uma delas... foi muita agua num curto espaço de tempo!!


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2011 às 22:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2011*

Uma foto do por do sol hoje no cabo espichel na companhia de grandes amigos


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2011 às 00:08)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2011*

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14,4ºC

Mín - 10,0ºC

Precipitação - 15,8 mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Mar 2011 às 02:15)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março de 2011*

Deixo aqui mais um vídeo de uma ribeira também na minha zona no Algarve:


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2011 às 13:05)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2011*

Se não estou em erro a Torre, na Serra da Estrela acordou hoje com a maior camada de neve da época.

Não se vê nada além do branco. 
















Imagens da estância de ski.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2011 às 15:37)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2011*

Uns vão-se dissipando e outros crescendo.





13,1ºC e vento fraco de SW/S.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2011 às 17:59)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2011*

Célula que se passeia a oeste.


----------



## PTbig (15 Mar 2011 às 20:01)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2011*

acabei de encontrar relatos de uma tromba de agua em frente da praia das maças. 15-03-11






Não sei a que horas foi, encontrei no facebook de um amigo


----------



## jodecape (15 Mar 2011 às 20:45)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março de 2011*

Boa noite a todos.Por volta das 18.00 a norte de Pias esta beleza passeava se pelo céu Alentejano!


----------



## squidward (15 Mar 2011 às 20:53)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2011*

Fotos de uma célula a Este (para os lados do Tejo/Salvaterra) esta tarde.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mar 2011 às 21:05)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2011*

Por aqui todo passou ao lado, mas deixou-me feliz na mesma ao ver belas formaçôes, deixo-vos aqui algumas imagens de uma célula que passou a SE daqui.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2011 às 21:51)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2011*

Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos... e com a edição ainda estragou mais nalgumas delas...

Célula a Norte

























Cumulus Congestus a Este ao final da tarde


----------



## Teles (15 Mar 2011 às 22:45)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2011*

Boas, umas fotos de hoje há tarde:


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2011 às 23:19)

Uma tromba marinha hoje ao largo da Praia das Maçãs, Sintra, pelas 18h20m
Vídeo de Rui Monteiro




(c) Rui Monteiro


*Radar
*






(c) IM


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2011 às 01:14)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2011*



Meteo Caldas disse:


> AnDré disse:
> 
> 
> > Aqui, vento fraco de sul.
> ...



Um pequeno time lapse do desenrolar dessa célula que acabou por se esfumar às portas de Lisboa.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2011 às 09:44)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2011*

Amanhecer na Torre.
Alguma nebulosidade e muita neve.


----------



## FJC (17 Mar 2011 às 00:11)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2011*

Boa noite!

Partilho aqui algumas fotos, da serra da estrela, dos dias 14 e 15.03.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us








Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2011 às 18:22)

Uma forte queda de granizo deixou Fátima e arredores pintado de branco. Cerca das 16 horas muitos foram os que foram apanhados de surpresa e as autoridades foram chamadas a vários locais.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/7u0znn1K2OmnVRycCg79"]Queda de granizo em FÃ¡tima - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2011 às 00:36)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março de 2011*



luis mestre disse:


> granizo surpreende Beja esta tarde



Granizo em Beja no dia 15/03/2011


celson1965


----------

